# Yanis Varoufakis is on the Q&A Panel This Week



## barryqwalsh

Monday, 23 November 2015

Yanis Varoufakis - Former finance minister of Greece
Greg Hunt - Minister for the Environment
Geraldine Brooks - Author and journalist
Anthony Albanese - Shadow Infrastructure Minister
Judith Sloan - Businesswoman, Academic and Columnist
Tasneem Chopra - Chair, Australian Muslim Women’s Centre for Human Rights

Watch Online:
Q&A | ABC TV


----------

